# Dads, Grandpops, Uncles... help!



## KHangler (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm looking for a spot around WW Crest/Cape May (or further - I don't mind driving)... anyway, can anyone recommend a spot that will put my 6 year old on some fish? I don't care if they're 4 inch fish, I just want him to see some saltwater action.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Fishin Spots......*

Cape may Piont at the concrete ship, grassy sound in north wildwood, higbees beach, 2nd street and 5 street in north wildwood. Tool bridge on cean dr going into wildwood crest, the george redding bridge going into wildwood and the route 109 bridge going into cape may. All these spot have been producing fish at different times.


----------



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

I agree with Ruddedogg on those spots. Sunset Beach (Conrete ship) in Cape May Point is very kid friendly with easy access, restrooms, and snack bar right there. Plus theres a lot of kid friendly stuff to do there while waitin on the fish.


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

*kids*

in addition to the great advice fromt he others, also remember that if you're gonna fish the bays, remember to take along a crab trap or two. Kids love crabbing, and you ocaisionally catch some strange thngs in the traps. I've caught puffer fish and flounder and my kids got a huge kick out of the incidental catches along with the crabs. 

Also i've fished the concrete ship area also and always caught something. the skates are prehistoric looking and if you catch one, the kids will talk about it for weeks. 

Also, the Muinicipal Dock in Stone Harbor, on the bay side of the town, is kid friendly (Close parking for naps in the car, Bait shop nearby and the breakwater is high enough so they have to really work at it to get wet.)

And By the way, some years ago i lost a fishing theremometer there...if you find it, it's yours.

Dave


----------

